# Cco Haul!!!



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey everyone! Major, major haul. I finally went to the CCO and got a whole ton of stuff. I was really surprised because they had a great selection. Well, heres what I got:

Novel Twist Palette - Warm Eyes
Novel Twist Palette - Cool Eyes
Royal Assets -  Smokey Eyes
Heirloom Brush Set 
Flirt & Tease Blush
MSF - Medium Dark
Alexander MQueen E/S - Pagan
Mineralized E/S - Earthly Riches
Mineralized E/S - Silversmith


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice i wish i was close to a cco enjoy.


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you! I'm enjoying it soo much!


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 12, 2008)

Great haul!! I really want that heirloom set...would you mind sharing how much you got it for?


----------



## hr44 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul! 
I bought my cousin both of the Heirloom sets from a CCO because she badly needed a new make-up collection. 

Don't you love it when they have brush sets!?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2008)

That is a great haul!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulyobsessed* 

 
_Great haul!! I really want that heirloom set...would you mind sharing how much you got it for?_

 
it was $33.75. great deal!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## fattycat (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovingtarepanda* 

 
_it was $33.75. great deal!_

 
Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I got mine like 50$


----------



## vcanady (Jul 12, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 12, 2008)

I swear I need to go to the closest CCO to me! Very nice.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 12, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks everyone! im enjoying them .. i want more!! hahah.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! Nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE Earthly Riches!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Wow! Nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE Earthly Riches!_

 
me too! it's a beautiful color.


----------



## kelcia (Jul 12, 2008)

Heey! So we got the same brush set! awesome. I bought my mom the warm palette from novelties. Really awesome haul! Gotta love CCO's!


----------



## nunu (Jul 12, 2008)

enjoy!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 12, 2008)

we don't have CCOs here (If I could find sponsors, I'd have someone send me over to the US to buy makeup) but I am going to a sale next week. whee!!!


----------



## artisick (Jul 13, 2008)

great haul! =)
i want that heirlooms brush set badly!! lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

Fantastic! I believe CCOs to be a magical land.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

It's funny, I was looking at the haul, thinking your stuff looked awfully familiar to the stuff at my cco the next town over, and that's because it is I think! 

LOL, I live in Fairfield too, I never thought there were any other MAC addicts in Squarefield...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 14, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 14, 2008)

cool stuff!!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 14, 2008)

wow thats great i love everything. how much did u end up spending if u dont mind?


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_wow thats great i love everything. how much did u end up spending if u dont mind?_

 
i'm not sure. haha. my boyfriend paid for it all (i looooveee him) . . but, i'm pretty sure over $150.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome hauling!!  And what a sweet boyfriend you have!!

Enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






P.S.>>Take me with you next time you go to your CCO!


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jul 25, 2008)

omgg i have to go to a cco dayum! did you go to vacaville or gilroy?


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsVAKALAHI* 

 
_omgg i have to go to a cco dayum! did you go to vacaville or gilroy?_

 
i went to vacaville.


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglass_junkie* 

 
_It's funny, I was looking at the haul, thinking your stuff looked awfully familiar to the stuff at my cco the next town over, and that's because it is I think! 

LOL, I live in Fairfield too, I never thought there were any other MAC addicts in Squarefield..._

 
i live in fairfield too!! lol you know you're a local when you call it "squarefield"


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Jul 27, 2008)

Very NICE haul!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 28, 2008)

wow! great haul!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 28, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow! That's a lot of good stuff!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

enjoy your haul


----------



## Ciara (Aug 17, 2008)

sweet!!!  gotta love CCO


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 17, 2008)

wow very nice haul

enjoy


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

nice haul!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 6, 2013)

Archie girl stuff at the cco had everything but the lipsticks


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 6, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Archie girl stuff at the cco had everything but the lipsticks


 Dang I'm looking for the lipsticks from that collection


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 6, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> Dang I'm looking for the lipsticks from that collection


Yea me to lol They didn't have any they did have lipglass I almost brought the red one then I realize I have so many red lipgloss lol I didn't like archie girl packaging but they had alot of items from the collection


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2013)

Going back again today anybody looking for anything


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2013)

Back from outlet shopping cco store okay is it just me or does the cco store has not been having anything good lately more archie girls stuff same stuff the only thing they did have was tom ford lipsticks I got to swatch the one I have wanting smoke sable did not seem much in the store but this color is beautiful now I'm regretting not getting it and it was only 34 dollars o well lol my cco store always have tom ford lippies next time I did get some goodies from designer fragrances and comestic company had a ball in there and got a free makeup bagg


----------

